# Taurus judge



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Does anybody know anything about the Taurus judge public defenderer poly frame? Are they good guns? A friend is selling his with ammo for $500, that seems high???

Thanks


----------



## pcola4 (Apr 13, 2009)

I have a stainless judge and think it's the best around the house self defense weapon out there. Love it. Paid 400 for mine. Not sure abuot the poly frame. Sorry not more help. Taurus does have a lifetime warranty. Anything goes wrong with it, call them in miami and ship it. They repair it for free.


----------



## olesoandso (Apr 1, 2012)

I have a stainless one so not sure on the poly. Great short range defense weapon. I too paid $400. No complaints. Only wish i could figure out a way to mount a flashlight on it without duct tape.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

The judge is probably one of the best marketing ploys in the gun world today. 

For five hundred a Glock nineteen is a MUCH MUCH MUCH better buy and a more practical tool.


----------



## TheCarver (May 5, 2011)

Chaps, partner Ive tried the [email protected] judge with the 410 loads, Man one nasty hand cannon at 10 to 15 ft, Great for the lady of the house if she cant aim good under panic. But Pray there is no mishap, what a mess it will make. But like JD7.62 stated a Glock 19 an a little practice, One shot is all is needed.An if you need to place a few further than 20 yrds, 9mm or 40cal, The judge isnt worth much past 25, 30 ft without holding it like out for a hunt, taking alot of aiming time with the 45 colt rd. My money would go for a G-19, But the judge is a nasty get off me shot. your choice,,,,


----------



## floorguy (Jul 22, 2011)

I have a stainless judge as well mine is ported with a rail on it from the factory sorry not a fan of the 9 mm or 40


----------



## TheCarver (May 5, 2011)

floorguy, those dogs will hunt, If its up close an personal, For Shur. I hope to never get on the bussness end of one, olecarver


----------



## MULLET HUNTER (Oct 3, 2007)

A. All you guys are saying that the judge is not reliably accurate, and is difficult to aim when using a solid projectile out to 25yrd or more... My question is how many times in a home type scenario will you be needing to take a 25yrd shot??
My father is in his early 70's he has been around guns all his life, he has also handled more "business" with a gun than most on this board with the exception of a very few... His eye site is starting to deteriorate due to his age... I bought him a tactical judge in 2011 when I came home from the hospitial I Tampa. I finally had the opportunity to shoot it about three months ago... With the pdx shell she is a nasty shot.. It patterns well, and will put you down if you get hit with it. The .45lc is also a hot round that will drop most any hyped up meth head due to its performance. And the recoil is very manageable. When I'm in my 70's I can assure you that I will have that same judge loaded up with a variation of ammo in my nightstand.....
The bad on a judge is that it is heavy and bulky, even with the polymer frame it is a very un practical carry gun. I wouldn't advise carrying one where circumstances called for anymore extended range, of higher bullet capacity...


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Great information! Thanks


----------



## pcola4 (Apr 13, 2009)

*glock*



JD7.62 said:


> The judge is probably one of the best marketing ploys in the gun world today.
> 
> For five hundred a Glock nineteen is a MUCH MUCH MUCH better buy and a more practical tool.


 
Right tool for the right job. Judge is the best weapon for snakes......... excluding napalm


----------



## RockB (Oct 11, 2007)

Here is a link for a test of the judge

http://www.theboxotruth.com/docs/bot41.htm

To each his own. I prefer .45 ACP for walking around and 12GA for the house.


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

wow, good read! But imho, for a close protection gun this is great like in ur truck/car for protection gun. Besides its every one for his own, i personaly myself LOVE the name of it "THE JUDGE", also the looks of it, and finally the ability to shoot 410 or 45 long colt! GG


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

I shot one 1 time,that was enough for me!Shot a sheet of ply-wood at about 15' with 2 1/2" #6 shot to see what it would pattern like,dang pellet bounced back hitting me in the neck,COULD HAVE PUT MY EYE OUT!!!I'll stick to my 12 ga. thank ya!Just a heads up.


----------



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

Have had one since they came out and enjoy it. One of my sons shot a buck 2 weeks ago and the judge with 00 finished him off


----------

